# Upper Midwest wild plants



## aquarium kid

Hey everyone!

This weekend We went up to our cabin and I noticed some plants were just starting to grow in. I of coursed jumped in the lake to grab a few and retreated quickly back inside to take a hot shower, but not before grabbing a few plants first. 

















Some kind of Elodea maybe?

























Sag? Val?

























Hair grass?

























Val of some sort? Seems to spread by runners.

























Ludwigia? Bacopa? Not sure if there all the same. One stem was growing emerged the others were submerged.










Plate full of plants

This is just a few of the plants I saw and a lot of plants haven't started coming up yet. I will collect more through this summer.


----------



## Zapins

What state was this in?

The first one does look like an elodea species to me.


----------



## aquarium kid

That land of 10,000 frozen lakes, Minnesota


----------



## Michael

You are very brave to go swimming in one of those lakes in early June!


----------



## aquarium kid

Water was 67ish and air was 60ish so not terrible


----------



## aquarium kid

Got them in my tank, Lets see what happens!

Any more thoughts on IDs


----------



## THE V

My guesses - Bacopa sp for one. Egeria canadensis another...


----------



## aquarium kid

I think your right about the Egeria, thanks!


----------



## asukawashere

It's Elodea canadensis, not Egeria-though the plant could also be Elodea nuttallii. The second plant strikes me as a Sagittaria, though offhand I could only guess at which species (especially this early in the growing season). #3 is some kind of sedge, Eleocharis is a possibility but do are a half dozen other genera (again, a mature, flowering plant would be necessary for further ID). #4 looks familiar but I can't place it offhand. Definitely not a Val, though.

The last group isn't all the same plant; the right one in this photo:








Looks a bit like a young Mimulus ringens stem. As for the other one... the midrib strikes me as too prominent for a Bacopa. Can't offer an alternative, though, just that it's probably not a Bacopa.

EDIT: I'm going to move this to the Plant ID subforum, where it might catch a little more attention from the usual ID crew.


----------



## aquarium kid

Found some more plants over vacation.

Here are some preliminary pics of a few until I can get better ones at home.


























Found this growing in a silt sand mixture in about 3-7 feet of water at a sunny point. Only seems to grow in to or three spots in the lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarium kid

Some kind of lily I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarium kid

No idea but it looks cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen

Post #10 is _Litorella uniflora_. Nice find. Was there a lot? Only take what you need...

Post #11 is some kind of _Nymphaea_ but impossible to say which.

Post #12 looks like _Potamogeton crispus_ aka curly leaf pond weed.


----------



## aquarium kid

Didn't mean to take so much, accidentally took a whole handful with having to jump out of the boat dive underwater grab the plant, and then pull myself back into the boat before it drifted away in the oddly strong winds today. There was a lot though so hopefully my handful won't be missed.


----------



## aquarium kid

I threw away the curly leaf pondweed, the dnr probably wouldn't approve of me keeping such an invasive species.

A few quick pics of some of the others I collected








Seems to be eel grass aka val

















Some kind of giant hair grass









Pondweed of some sort, large brozeish red plant that grows in an organic based silt

















No idea









Water shield i believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry

I think it is cool that you are getting such a variety of plants from one pond...not that I would know...lol! I really am a beginner with planted tanks, but, I found your thread fascinating...and vicariously discovering each new plant with you! How fun!


----------



## aquarium kid

I'm very much a begginer too. I'm glad my thread has intrested you. 
I collected most of these plants during my family's vacation week from a chain of 3 medium sized lakes. I belive there is still countless more species in it that I haven't collected yet. I encourage you to try collecting plants, it's quite fun!


----------



## Cavan Allen

https://gobotany.newenglandwild.org/species/potamogeton/amplifolius/

I think that's your pondweed.

Below that is a _Najas_ species.


----------



## aquarium kid

Thanks for helping with IDs so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarium kid

Found two more species this weekend


















Found this one growing out from the bank with floating waxy leaves.









Found this aquatic moss intertwined in its roots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakeplants

aquarium kid said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This weekend We went up to our cabin and I noticed some plants were just starting to grow in. I of coursed jumped in the lake to grab a few and retreated quickly back inside to take a hot shower, but not before grabbing a few plants first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of Elodea maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sag? Val?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair grass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val of some sort? Seems to spread by runners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwigia? Bacopa? Not sure if there all the same. One stem was growing emerged the others were submerged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plate full of plants
> 
> This is just a few of the plants I saw and a lot of plants haven't started coming up yet. I will collect more through this summer.


First two are Elodea canadensis
3,4,5 are Sagittaria, probably S. cristata.
6,7,8 I would guess it's a sterile Eleocharis
9,10,11 are early growth of Heteranthera dubia. The overwintering stem is dark brown to black and produces new leaves in spring.
12,13,14 I would also guess Mimulus ringens or a Gratiola species.


----------



## Lakeplants

Post #10 is Littorella uniflora, as Cavan said. A rare find.

Post #11 is a seedling of Nymphaea odorata.

Post #12 is Potamogeton richardsonii.


----------



## Lakeplants

aquarium kid said:


> I threw away the curly leaf pondweed, the dnr probably wouldn't approve of me keeping such an invasive species.
> 
> A few quick pics of some of the others I collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be eel grass aka val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of giant hair grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pondweed of some sort, large brozeish red plant that grows in an organic based silt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water shield i believe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First is probably a sterile Sparganium, most likely S. angustifolium or S. fluctuans.
Not sure on 2 and 3.
4 is Potamogeton amplifolius.
5 and 6 are Najas flexilis.
7 is an overwintering section of Brasenia schreberi with new leaves emerging.


----------



## Lakeplants

aquarium kid said:


> Found two more species this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one growing out from the bank with floating waxy leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this aquatic moss intertwined in its roots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 and 2 are Persicaria amphibia (formerly Polygonum amphibium)
3 is a Drepanocladus sp. (aquatic moss)


----------



## aquarium kid

Hey lakePlants didn't notice you replied till just now. Thanks for the id! Any idea where I can get a copy of your book? I've looked but am having a hard time finding a copy. Also now that it's warm I've collected some plants again!  pics can be see at this URL

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=884826


----------



## Lakeplants

aquarium kid said:


> Hey lakePlants didn't notice you replied till just now. Thanks for the id! Any idea where I can get a copy of your book? I've looked but am having a hard time finding a copy. Also now that it's warm I've collected some plants again!  pics can be see at this URL
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=884826


The cheapest and easiest places to buy _Aquatic Plants of the Upper Midwest_ is either Amazon or the UW-Extension Lakes Program http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr-ap/UWEXLakes/Pages/resources/bookstore/default.aspx

I'll head over to your other thread.


----------



## aquarium kid

Thanks I'll check those places!


----------



## Tyrone

These are some really nice finds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarium kid

Found some new stuff, can be seen at the following URL http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=884826


----------



## Cavan Allen

You could post them here...


----------



## aquarium kid

Sorry was on the mobile, and data was spotty.. I'll get them posted here tommorow


----------



## aquarium kid

Here they are, found both growing emerged on a floating bog, not sure if they'd survive submersion


----------



## aquarium kid

Tyrone your pm box is full


----------

